# step in VS strap in bindings...



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

im in the marker for new bindings and for some reason find myself leaning torwards the flow flight 2s. im VERY quick about getting off the lift, strapped in, and down the run so these seem conveinient to me. but ive only seen them in L which is said to fit 8.5-10.5 boot. will my size 12 boot fit into these? they boast about toe ramp to reduce toe drag with bigger boots, but im not sure. if no one has any serious draw backs to note and they fit i may just go with these. or would it be more wise to stick with a more traditional strap in type binding? ive heard nothing but great things about toe straps... and have been looking at the burton custom and freestyle.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

if you want flows then get them, but the lower end models are garbage


----------



## cokelacola (Jan 8, 2010)

i have had customs for about a year and they r nice easy to strap in my boot size is 12 too, and they fit fine my toe isnt way over the frot? if thats what your worried about


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

not particularly worried about anything to be honest. just exploring the options. beleive the reason i havent found any of the flows in a 10.5+ size is because i may be looking at last years models. operator error.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

i've got a Rome Smith SDS in size 10 matched with Flow NXT-AT in Large. it's a squeeze, kinda annoying to get in. i think a size 12 in a Large Flow binding might be pushing it.

they do make Flows in size XL.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Trying to wedge a size 12 into a max 10.5 binding is a good way to waste your money and have a pair of unused bindings sitting around the house.

Flow makes XL sizes. I use size 13 boots and they fit nicely into my XL NXT-AT's.


----------

